# NETWORK DROPS: Netflix and Amazon frequently looses network on BOLTS.



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

Every one to two days we must do a hard reboot of our BOLTs to restore network.

It appears that the Bolts have an issue where if you load Netflix or Amazon it will loose network after streaming for a few hours. When that happens a hard or soft reboot is required to restore network. On one of our BOLT a hard reboot did not restore the network and Tivo had us do a "Clear & Delete Everything" so we could stream from Netflix and Amazon again. When this occurs, we can stream from other Tivo boxes, just not Netflix or Amazon or Hulu.

This happened with both Wi-Fi or Ethernet connection. Whether we disable Ethernet and use only Wi-Fi or disable Wi-Fi and use only Ethernet the same thing happens. We can watch shows on Netflix or Amazon okay for a day maybe two and then the network will drop and a restart is required to get Netflix and Amazon working again. 

Tivo have sent replacement BOLTS and they have the same issue. It works good for a day or two and after that the network drops. We have been streaming on Netflix, Amazon and Hulu for years on our other boxes and never had this issue.

Networking is not an issue as we get between 380 to over 400 Mbps every time we test network speed. We also do not have this issue with our other Tivo boxes. These are new BOLTS and the first time we have had any major issues with any Tivo purchases.

Is this a huge issue on the BOLTS?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

No, it does not appear that "the Bolts" have a problem maintaining a network connection during or after streaming. I am not saying that you do not have some sort of a problem in your house, just that your problem is not indicative of a general BOLT problem.

I have two Bolts, and there are times when we watch Amazon for hours and hours straight (we do not use Netflix), and in over two years, I have NEVER had a problem with my Bolt staying connected on my network. Not one single time have I ever had to reboot it or fiddle with anything at all due to a network connection.

I'd suggest that your problem, whatever it might be, probably has more to do with your router, either the hardware or the specific configuration settings, than it does with your TiVo box.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

V7Goose said:


> No, it does not appear that "the Bolts" have a problem maintaining a network connection during or after streaming. I am not saying that you do not have some sort of a problem in your house, just that your problem is not indicative of a general BOLT problem.
> 
> I have two Bolts, and there are times when we watch Amazon for hours and hours straight (we do not use Netflix), and in over two years, I have NEVER had a problem with my Bolt staying connected on my network. Not one single time have I ever had to reboot it or fiddle with anything at all due to a network connection.
> 
> I'd suggest that your problem, whatever it might be, probably has more to do with your router, either the hardware or the specific configuration settings, than it does with your TiVo box.


I agree with V7Goose. I would bet it is your router. Swap out for a high end router like Netgear X8 (8500) and keep it cool. Streaming chews up a routers CPU and can generate a lot of heat. That heat can cause random networking issues depending on how well the router was manufactured (consumer grade routers are generally not very well made especially the less expensive ones). We've had our Bolt since it was released 3 years ago and have not had one single network related issue. Our Bolt and Mini are also both set to static IPs so they do not depend on the router's DHCP server.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aspexil said:


> I agree with V7Goose. I would bet it is your router. Swap out for a high end router like Netgear X8 (8500) and keep it cool. Streaming chews up a routers CPU and can generate a lot of heat. That heat can cause random networking issues depending on how well the router was manufactured (consumer grade routers are generally not very well made especially the less expensive ones). We've had our Bolt since it was released 3 years ago and have not had one single network related issue. Our Bolt and Mini are also both set to static IPs so they do not depend on the router's DHCP server.


I use a Netgear R8000. It's not very warm. I have it sitting on a cooling rack from the oven (trivet). But for my modem, Arris SB8200, I use a fan since it gets quite warm. Streaming internet content isn't very hard. Streaming four Mini units is whole bunch harder.


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

I had the exact same issue and decided to buy a Roku. Best decision I have ever made. Do it. You wont be sorry. Netflix, Prime, and they even have PBS! They all stream flawlessly and there are more streaming apps you can choose. Way more than Tivo.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

The Tivo's are hooked up to the ethernet via a NETGEAR 16 port gigabyte switch GS116 that is connected to the Tivo's via wall ethernet outlets. Today, I got the same issue again on the Bolt box where I was watching a show that was streaming okay for hours then got the network bandwidth issue. Did a soft restart a couple of times and I could get to Netflix and Amazon but when I select a show it would load the show then I get a black screen (which would indicate it is an HDCP issue). 

I go to live TV and launch the app again and I get network error. Did a hard restart and same thing happened. Most of the time a soft or hard restart gets the app to work again for a day maybe two. Each restart, I would connect the Tivo to the network and verify the network connection worked. I could stream shows from the other Tivo boxes to the Bolt but get a black screen or network error when launching a show on Netflix and Amazon. 

Given everyone's advice on the router, I powered off the NETGEAR switch for a couple minutes as well as the Bolt box. When I turned everything back on I am able to stream Netflix and Amazon again.

This issue does not happen with our Roamio, or XL4s. We have been using those units for years with no problems. This issue started and occurs only with new the Tivo Bolts. I will see about swapping out the Netgear switch to see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

anaana said:


> The Tivo's are hooked up to the ethernet via a NETGEAR 16 port gigabyte switch GS116 that is connected to the Tivo's via wall ethernet outlets. Today, I got the same issue again on the Bolt box where I was watching a show that was streaming okay for hours then got the network bandwidth issue. Did a soft restart a couple of times and I could get to Netflix and Amazon but when I select a show it would load the show then I get a black screen (which would indicate it is an HDCP issue).
> 
> I go to live TV and launch the app again and I get network error. Did a hard restart and same thing happened. Most of the time a soft or hard restart gets the app to work again for a day maybe two. Each restart, I would connect the Tivo to the network and verify the network connection worked. I could stream shows from the other Tivo boxes to the Bolt but get a black screen or network error when launching a show on Netflix and Amazon.
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to get a network trace off your switch but according to this wiki maybe not possible with that particular switch model. I would first see if there is any firmware update for the switch. It would not be unusual to have a bug in the firmware. Or you could put an electric timer on the switch to have it reboot every night at 3am. I did that at one point with some Netgear DSL equipment to keep the connection from failing ... until it finally completely died.

Barring that completely swapping out the switch is probably the way to go. I'd go for one of the models that lets you attach a sniffer to do a trace. Would be interesting to see what is happening.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Since you have other boxes, try switching the locations of the bolt and see what happens.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

There is no firmware update for the Netgear GS116v2 switch. I will borrow a new switch to see if that resolve the issue. Also, I switch the Bolt location. Will update if it makes a difference.


----------



## TivoDawg (Feb 13, 2004)

I have had the same issue for quite some time. 

Apps work for a while, then suddenly I have to reboot to get the network back. My roamios all still work fine, no reboot needed to access apps.

I've moved the bolt and roamios around to no avail.

I am connected via gigabit Ethernet to my cable modem. I even tried running one cable from cable modem to bolt. No difference. Same behavior. 

I've been too busy to try and chase this issue down. I just keep rebooting the bolt when it happens.

Let me know if you resolve your issue, and how you did it. If I figure it out I'll post back here.

-Randy


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

This issue only occurs with the Bolts. Tivo has replaced the Bolts and they still show the same issue. I have move the Bolts to other locations and the same issue occurs. I switch the location of my Bolt and Roamio yesterday. Bolt dropped network while streaming on Amazon within a day. Roamio that was moved to the place the Bolt was had no problem streaming on Amazon 24 + hours.

I have never had any problems with the Roamio, Premiere XL, Premiere Xl4 dropping network while streaming. I only have this issue on the Bolt. I will update here with any new info.


----------



## TivoDawg (Feb 13, 2004)

Same here, only have the issue on my bolt. My Roamios are fine.

I stumbled upon a possible work around the other day. I tried it again this morning and it worked. It may or may not work every time though.

When I go to Apps, and get the network error, I do this:

1. From TiVo Central - Settings & Messages - Network Settings - TiVo Service Connection (click it to ensure the Bolt can get to the TiVo servers).
2. Press the Guide button on the remote.
3. Press the Live TV button on the remote.
4. Press the TiVo button on the remote to get back to TiVo Central.
5. Go to Apps, and they connect as expected.

Note: This is from my bolt with software version: 20.7.4.RC42-USC-11-849.

YMMV.

-Randy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

Every time this happens, I do connect to the Tivo service and it fails so not sure this will work. The software is 21.8.2.RC1-USC-11-849. Next time this happens I will try steps 2 - 5 it to see if it works.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

As recommended on this thread, downgrading one of the new BOLTS to TE3 (Encore) resolved this issue for us. We did heavy streaming on Amazon and Netflix for 5 plus days and no network drop that required a reboot of the Tivo box and or cable modem. With Hydra a reboot was required everyday to get the network service to connect again.

I contacted Tivo and they now inform me that the BOLTS we have are on TE4 (Mira) and not TE4 (Hydra). There is a known issue with TE4 (Mira) with drop network while streaming and they will notify me when they have resolved that.

TE4 (Mira) Software version starts with 21.8 while TE4 (Hydra) starts with 21.7.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

anaana said:


> TE4 (Mira) Software version starts with 21.8 while TE4 (Hydra) starts with 21.7.


Learn something new everyday.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

My impression has always been that TiVo does not employ anyone who has any clue about how networking functions. Which is why I cracked up when they announced their "cloud" DVR project (since wisely cancelled).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> My impression has always been that TiVo does not employ anyone who has any clue about how networking functions. Which is why I cracked up when they announced their "cloud" DVR project (since wisely cancelled).


The iOS app routinely loses connection, including inside my house.. though turning off wifi (on my phone) OFTEN but not always fixes it... and strangely, even though the Roamio Pro is the one doing the "Tivo Stream" part.. it's looking at THAT Tivo that most often loses connection.. If I can switch to the Premiere 4 quickly enough, that loses connection FAR less, even on WiFi.

Also, the Stream downloading/streaming has basically always been broken for me, either with a separate Tivo Stream and P4, or with my Roamio Pro. Even if I do get a successful download, it can just hang in the middle and I'm stuck without something to watch.

so unfortunately, paying for Hulu AND downloading/watching in VLC on my iPad have been my workarounds to watch stuff out of the house..


----------



## TivoDawg (Feb 13, 2004)

TivoDawg said:


> Same here, only have the issue on my bolt. My Roamios are fine.
> 
> I stumbled upon a possible work around the other day. I tried it again this morning and it worked. It may or may not work every time though.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for dredging up an old thread, but I have an update.

This same behavior now is exhibited on my Roamios. I go to Apps and get the "not connected to internet" message.

I now do the following to fix this:

1. Press Guide button.
2. Press TiVo button.
3a. If no Apps appear go to My Shows, then back to TiVo Central.
3b. Go to Apps and now they work.

This works for my Roamios and Bolt. I no longer need to check internet connection etc. The above procedure works every time for me (barring an actual internet problem, which is a very rare occurrence at my house).

All Roamios and Bolt have software version: 20.7.4.RC4

-Randy


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TivoDawg said:


> I'm sorry for dredging up an old thread, but I have an update.
> -Randy


Since I use my TE4 Roamio very little, I also get that message since the box is usually in Standby. I have found that the soft reset of the HDUI works too:
Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play
The box is connected and I can access it over the network, but still get the error.


----------

